# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 1970s >  IFBB Mr Hellas 1979 (25 Νοεμβρίου - Holiday Inn)

## Dreiko

*Πραγματικά χαίρομαι να σας παρουσιάσω εναν αγώνα,που αγωνίστηκαν μερικοί απο τους καλύτερους Έλληνες bodybuilders,ετσι οπως το μετέδωσε το περιοδικό της εποχής "Δυναμικά Σπόρ"!!!!








Αξίζει να δείτε τη λίστα των αθλητών,και μάλιστα τα ονόματα των εφήβων:*





*Φωτογραφικό υλικο,στο ποποίο διακρίνονται όλοι οι μεγάλοι της εποχής:*

----------


## Dreiko

ταυτοχρονα οπως θα ειδατε βρεθηκε στην Eλλαδα ο Reg Park,oπως συνεπεσε και με το γαμο του τοτε προεδρου της ΕΟΣΔ.... :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Bαγγέλη αυτος ο αγωνας θεωρήθηκε για πολλους αγωνας-ορόσημο καθως η IFBB μετά από χρόνια ξαναδιοργάνωσε Πανελλήνιο Πρωταθλημα υπό την προεδρεία του Σταυρου Τριανταφυλλιδη,2ο πρόεδρο κατα σειρά της ΙFBB,μετά από τον Ανδρέα Ζαπατίνα,ο οποίος είχε πλεον δημιουργησει την WABBA .

Προσκεκλημενος ο Reg Park.
ΔΙακρίνεται με τον Σπύρο Μπουρνάζο,Χρηστο Χατζηγεωργίου και τον Αρη Ζαφειρόπουλο








Αυτη την χρονιά και μετά από 2 συμμετοχές στην WABBA το 1976 και το 1978 αλλά και την συμμετοχή του  στο Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στο Oχάϊο ,ενα μήνα πριν το Πανελλήνιο,κατεβαίνει σε πρωτοφανή μυικά επίπεδα ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος










Σε αυτον τον αγωνα ειχαν δηλωσει συμμετοχή και πολλοι παλαιοι πρωταθλητες που  διαγωνιστηκαν σε μια ξεχωριστη κατηγορία.
Γιαννης Κουκος ,Βασίλης Μπουζιάνας, Κωστας Γιαννακόπουλος, Αρης Ζαφειρόπουλος,Χρηστος Χατζηγεωργίου.
Μαζί τους διαγωνίστηκε και ο Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,αφού είχε κερδισει την βαρια κατηγορία στο Μρ Ελλάς αλλα και τον Γενικο Τίτλο...

Αυτη η φωτογραφία νομίζω ότι απότυπωνει το bodybuilding από την δεκαετία του 1960 (1966-Μρ Aθηνα,πρωτος αγωνας στα χρονικα),όπου είχε συμμετασχει για πρωτη φορα ο Μπουζιάνας εως και την δεκαετία του 2000,το 2006 όπου συμμετείχε ο  Βασιλης Μπουζιάνας πάλι ως Super Master στο Παγκόσμιο της Αθήνας,4 δεκαετίες δηλαδη  .....
Πραγματικα έγραψε ο καθενας την δική του ιστορία :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:

----------


## Mythonas

Τι άλλο θα βγάλει αυτό το "μαγικό" σακούλι με τις φοτο? Απλά απάντηση σε κάθε θέμα.  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Bowdown:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:  :03. Clap:

----------


## Dreiko

> Αυτη την χρονιά και μετά από 2 συμμετοχές στην WABBA το 1976 και το 1978 αλλά και την συμμετοχή του  στο Παγκόσμιο της IFBB στο Oχάϊο ,ενα μήνα πριν το Πανελλήνιο,κατεβαίνει σε* πρωτοφανή μυικά επίπεδα* ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος


και γι'αυτο δε θα μπορουσε παρα να αναδειχθει αθλητης της χρονιας! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Mερικές φωτογραφίες ακομα

Γιαννης Διακογιάννης,στην πρώτη του συμμετοχή στους εφήβους !!





Διακρίνονται οι Ζαφειρόπουλος,Σπύρος και Κωστας Μπουρναζος,Χρήστος Χατζηγεωργίου ,Γιάννης Κουκος



Νίκος Κωνσταντινίδης,Σπύρος Μπουρναζος ,Βόκας Γιώργος στην βαρια κατηγορία 



Γκιουλέας Δημητρης,Κωστας Μπουρναζος,Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,Ιορδάνης Λεβεντελης



Γκιουλέας Δημητρης,Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,Ιορδάνης Λεβεντελης στον Γενικό Τίτλο








Σπύρος Μπουρναζος,Θοδωρης Τσουκαλίδης 






Σπύρος Τριανταφύλλου (Φραντζιάς),Κωστας Μπουρναζος,Παναγιώτης Μπίκος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Οπως ειχα γραψει κ πιο παλια ,αισθανομαι τυχερος που ειχα παρακολουθησει αυτον τον αγωνα ,νομιζω στο Hotel President.
Οταν κερδισε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος παναξια κ την κατηγορια των πρωταθλητων ,μεσα απο τα αποδυτηρια ακουγοντουσαν κατι σιδερικα να πεφτουν κ γενικα ενας χαμος.  Αν παρατηρησετε στις φωτο που ειναι ολοι μαζι ο Κ Γιαννακοπουλος δεν φαινεται πουθενα. Μαλλον δεν μπορεσε να δεχτει που τον κερδισε ενας μικρος.
Αυτος ο μικρος ομως ,οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες Κωστα ,ειχε φτασει σε πρωτογνωρα μυικα επιπεδα στην Ελλαδα για εκεινη την εποχη.

----------


## Dreiko

> Οπως ειχα γραψει κ πιο παλια ,αισθανομαι τυχερος που ειχα παρακολουθησει αυτον τον αγωνα ,νομιζω στο Hotel President.
> Οταν κερδισε ο Σπυρος Μπουρναζος παναξια κ την κατηγορια των πρωταθλητων ,μεσα απο τα αποδυτηρια ακουγοντουσαν κατι σιδερικα να πεφτουν κ γενικα ενας χαμος.  Αν παρατηρησετε στις φωτο που ειναι ολοι μαζι ο Κ Γιαννακοπουλος δεν φαινεται πουθενα. Μαλλον δεν μπορεσε να δεχτει που τον κερδισε ενας μικρος.
> Αυτος ο μικρος ομως ,οπως πολυ σωστα ειπες Κωστα ,ειχε φτασει σε πρωτογνωρα μυικα επιπεδα στην Ελλαδα για εκεινη την εποχη.


ναι Χρηστο καλα θυμασαι στο President εγιναν οι αγωνες....
να πω την αληθεια σε ζηλευω που ησουν παρων εκεινη τη βραδια!! :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο  Holiday Inn εγιναν  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Dreiko

my bad κωστα μπερδευτηκα με αυτους του 1980!!! :03. Thumb up: 
ενω το ειχα δει το label του holiday inn στις φωτο.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------

